# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  26.04.2012 Roermond

## starboardcarve

Hi , jemand Morgen in Roermond Olderplas / Ool ?? Wind soll ja nicht schlecht aus S kommen

----------


## zeelaender

wer nicht da war hat was verpasst (oder war hoffentlich an nem andern spot mit gutem Wind): 4,7 mit 85Liter waveboard, in Roermond! Binnensee! war soo geil  :Happy: )

----------


## starboardcarve

jo , habs gesehen ;-(( nur leider hatte ich  alles viiiiel zu gro mittgebracht ( 7.7 NP HC  ) 
aber auch als zuschauer wars ein toller Tag ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Internet sagte 3- 5 Bft nichts von 7-8 

Hang Loose

----------

